Ask HN: What used SUV 100k-200k miles would you recommend to purchase? - gamechangr
======
kageneko
About 6 years ago, we bought a 2007 Kia Sorento EX with about 90k miles on it.
It's held up well (now up to 160k miles) and only needed basic maintenance.
Based on my previous experience,I would have no problems buying another Kia
Sorento.

------
gamechangr
I don't know that much about vehicles and I can't seem to figure out which one
is more reliable.

Like I looked at Toyota ( 4runner vs Highlander Vs Landrover vs Sequoia) and
that's just one brand.

There has to be a better way, right?

------
lsiunsuex
100k-200k in miles / kilometers or 100k-200k in price?

~~~
gamechangr
Good point - I updated the title to say "miles".

~~~
lsiunsuex
I was shopping for a winter car and I started to fall in love with Jeep
Wranglers.

Pros: High enough off the ground to get over the snow, look like they retain
value for a long time (early 2000s still going for 6-8k USD) and they have a
huge huge aftermarket meaning basically anything and everything on the car can
be replaced for the most part.

Cons: they rust easily. Looked at a 2017 and it already had rust on the
hinges. They may have had the crap beat out of them, they may have been well
taken care of (found a few that were garage kept over winter)

Need a lot more information though...

What do you want it for? Daily driver? Winter beater? Do you get snow? Inches
or feet? Budget? How old is to old? American or foreign? Luxury or bare-bones?

------
willcate
Chevy Suburban

